# Which Inverter?



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Hymer B544SL with solar panel and 80amp hr gel battery.
I am looking to install an inverter to charge iPad, mobile phones and run computer as a DVD. Do I need a pure sine wave or modified sine wave inverter and which size (wattage) would be suitable.
I am not intending to use hair dryers or fridge but do have a 700 watt microwave which could be needed but not essential.
Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not just get 12V chargers for your toys????

A microwave running off an inverter is going to cripple your 80 AH battery VERY quickly I think !!


----------



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you mrplodd but Toys they are Not.


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 300watt inverter from this company

http://www.controlsuk.co.uk/shop/ca...Inverters---Value-Range.html?shop_param=cid=&

These are pure sine wave and good value

I have nothing to do with the company just a very happy customer!!

Waggys


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm with plodd on this one,there is no need for an inverter for your 12 volt items.
Just get a cigarette lighter adapter wired to your 12v habitation socket. :wink: 

A microwave would indeed make short work of an 80A/H leisure battery.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

The fly in the ointment is the microwave... 

Without that a 300W inverter will be fine. In fact, I have a pure sine wave 150W inverter (Maplin) and that is fine for simultaneous use of laptop (40W), LED TV (44W) and a couple of phones charging (a few watts each).

With your 80Ah battery you will have a useable 40Ah (should never discharge a leisure battery more than 50%). With a fully loaded 150watt inverter you'd be drawing about 15A an hour - (150watts / 12v) + inefficiency losses - so about 3.5 hours use. But, of course, you have a solar panel too so that will offset that (but you don't say what size it is). My 130W panel pushes about 7A an hour back into my batteries in high summer.

My advice is to get as small an inverter as you can get away with and save the microwave until you're on hook up 

Oh ... and some laptops and TVs don't play well with the cheaper modified sine wave inverters. My advice would be to invest in a pure sine wave model.

Hope that helps,

Good luck
CD


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I too am with MrPlod on this one. Modified sine wave inverters may work but pure sine wave inverters WILL work providing the load is within their rating. Don,t forget that start up load is frequently more than running load. If you really want to run that Microwave then you will need at least a 1000 watt inverter if not a 1500 watt jobbie as well as a second leisure battery to at lease double your capacity.

C.


----------



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. I will omit the microwave until elec hook up. Don't use it that much anyway.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a modified sine wave inverter and have no trouble running a 650w microwave and charging every sort of mobile device you care to think of. Obviously I pay attention to how long we use the microwave for between recharging the battery but have never had any sort of problems. My wife also uses a 750w hairdryer with no problems.


----------

